# Wire Glue?



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Stumbled on this solder alternative over at Think Geek. Anyone ever use this stuff and is it any good? This might make a good alternative for those who aren't too good at soldering when building simple stuff like LED spots.









http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/tools/b70c/?cpg=cj&ref=&CJURL=


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Not very expensive and a safe way to work at the kitchen table without burning holes in stuff with a solder gun. Kid safe too.
Good job TM


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Have not used that specifically - but similar products such as 'liquid electrical tape' and other liquid goop. I wasn't too terribly impressed. I suppose you could get by with it, but with such low voltages and currents for LEDs and most of our other projects - I think a good, solid joint is really critical. I'll probably just stick with solder as I have enough trouble with things going on the fritz at the worst time  no need to add the possibility of flaky joints to the mix. Also, if you were to try that, I wonder if a dab of hot glue might work almost the same?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I think the hot glue would be a problem. It has a reasonably high dielectric strength and even a very thin film between the wires would kill the connection. There are also conductive epoxies on the market that use powdered silver as the conductive material. I've tried them and they're OK, but expect a bit of a voltage drop. I'll stick with soldering - better junctions and can handle vibration.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

This is funny cause my son did a science fair project on various conductors. I contributed various items including solder glue, 60/40 solder and fine copper wire...

He measured the voltage drop across a 1 ft. length of each (the glue was painted in a line) while powering a small light bulb. He found that the solder and copper wire were the best conductors but he also found that plain old pencil lead (drawn in a line) was better than the solder glue. I gave it to him to keep I'll stick to mechanical connections that are crimped or soldered or both since I hate re-visit bad connections.

Another thing about the wire/solder-glue is that it becomes brittle afte a very short time and tends to fall off...not a good thing.


----------

